# Avisse à la population sudiste !



## rezba (25 Février 2005)

Suite à un concours de circonstances particulièrement circonstancielles, et à une suite d'entendus,

La Rezba accueillera la Mackie à Montpellier ce samedi qui vient tout de suite quasiment juste demain, c'est à dire le 26 février exactement, pour une AES sauvage *sans* machines.*


Toutes les fiottes néo-languedociennes, les bizuths de la Comédie**, les posteuses de sexe féminin blondes, brunes, rousses, voire à balayage tricolore, résidant à moins de 150 kms à la ronde sont donc impérativement conviés à rencontrer ces deux légendes vivantes.

Les places seront chères, les inscriptions se font par mp ou par chat, exclusivement auprès de Mackie, j'ai encore plein de boulot cet aprèm. 
Pour le rendez-vous, on s'arrangera, de toutes façons, vous nous reconnaitrez.



















*ce qui explique que je poste ici, ne recherchant pas la compagnie des geeks, mais des soulographes patentés et des filles non farouches.

** uniquement accompagnés de leur compagne, ou cousine, ou collègueue, pour les deux premières catégories. J'ai un Mackie avec moi, ne l'oublions pas.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Pour le rendez-vous, on s'arrangera, de toutes façons, vous nous reconnaitrez


[Mode Police On] On signale 2 individus d'apparence nord-europénne, à tête rouge, braguettes ouvertes, poignets musclés, et regard lubrique : ces individus sont dangereux et soupçonnés de sévices sur personnes agées [Mode Police off]


----------



## mado (25 Février 2005)

:mouais: 
C'est vachement sympa de proposer ça en mon absence. Absence dont je me serais bien passée par ailleurs.


----------



## WebOliver (25 Février 2005)

Bon, ben ça fait loin...  Et ce week-end je bosse. Je peux pas venir mais le c½ur y est.  :love:   

Have fun. 

PS: mais, je compte bien me pointer dans le Sud un de ces quatre...


----------



## Bassman (25 Février 2005)

Pauvre mackie, il va prendre cher   

C'est pas pasqu'il cherche sa fleur, qu'il faut lui tourber le pot


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2005)

bon bon, 
a defaut des nanas il reviendra sur paris tout bronzé


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Février 2005)

Et puis, bon, y a Sud et Sud...

Montpellier pour moi c'est le nord, on commence à voir les effets de la consanguinité....


----------



## rezba (25 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et puis, bon, y a Sud et Sud...
> 
> Montpellier pour moi c'est le nord, on commence à voir les effets de la consanguinité....



Globalement, l'Hérault est au sud des Alpes maritimes, n'en déplaise à ton strabisme divergent.


----------



## mado (25 Février 2005)

Mackie, je vais essayer de rentrer sur Montpellier dimanche après midi  .
Y'a du mieux par ici, je pourrai donc rentrer chez moi.

Tenez moi au courant de votre programme


----------



## macinside (25 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Mackie, je vais essayer de rentrer sur Montpellier dimanche après midi  .
> Y'a du mieux par ici, je pourrai donc rentrer chez moi.
> 
> Tenez moi au courant de votre programme



on t'attend avec impatience


----------



## Foguenne (25 Février 2005)

Fait chier, j'habite à l'extrème sud..............de la Belgique.


----------



## Bassman (25 Février 2005)

j'suis au sud de paris aussi, on peut p'tet faire qqchose 
paul a nous 2


----------



## WebOliver (25 Février 2005)

Attendez que je réfléchisse... je dois bien habiter au sud de quelque part...  :hein:  :mouais:


----------



## Foguenne (25 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> j'suis au sud de paris aussi, on peut p'tet faire qqchose
> paul a nous 2



Bon, tu prends au nord-est, je prend au Sud-ouest, on finira bien par ce rencontrer dans un bar ou l'autre.


----------



## WebOliver (25 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Quoiqu'on fasse, la Belgique sera toujours au sud, _par rapport aux pays plus au nord._



Et la Suisse, fidèle à elle-même, au milieu, ni en-haut, ni en-bas, ni à gauche, ni à droite.  :love: Et vice-versa.


----------



## macelene (25 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> C'est vachement sympa de proposer ça en mon absence. Absence dont je me serais bien passée par ailleurs.



ben voilà...  MAdonna pas là...  je viens pas ...      nananèèèreeeeee...


----------



## Bassman (25 Février 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bon, tu prends au nord-est, je prend au Sud-ouest, on finira bien par ce rencontrer dans un bar ou l'autre.


 BAh tu veux qu'on se croise ou d'autres que dans un bar Paulo ?  

Au pire tu demandes au patron le type qu'est parti en courant quand on lui a offert un Gini


----------



## Foguenne (25 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> BAh tu veux qu'on se croise ou d'autres que dans un bar Paulo ?
> 
> Au pire tu demandes au patron le type qu'est parti en courant quand on lui a offert un Gini



J'ai failli l'oublier le Gini.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Février 2005)

Bon! Fini de déconner... Le plus au sud ; c'est moi!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Montpellier pour moi c'est le nord



Et pour moi c'est bien trop à l'Est... Rien que le nom m'évoque quelques visions fugaces du métro de Moscou (c'est dire).


----------



## supermoquette (25 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Attendez que je réfléchisse... je dois bien habiter au sud de quelque part...  :hein:  :mouais:


T'inquiètes, les poles s'inversent régulièrement et là on va bien s'moquer


----------



## mado (25 Février 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et pour moi c'est bien trop à l'Est... Rien que le nom m'évoque quelques visions fugaces du métro de Moscou (c'est dire).


 
Propagande !! 
On n'a que le tramway...


----------



## supermoquette (25 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Mackie, je vais essayer de rentrer sur Montpellier dimanche après midi  .
> Y'a du mieux par ici, je pourrai donc rentrer chez moi.
> 
> Tenez moi au courant de votre programme


Non reste à la maison


----------



## House M.D. (25 Février 2005)

C'est bizarre ça mackie, pourquoi t'es pas là justement le week-end où je viens à Paris? T'as peur?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bon, tu prends au nord-est, je prend au Sud-ouest, on finira bien par ce rencontrer dans un bar ou l'autre.



euh...


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Bon! Fini de déconner... Le plus au sud ; c'est moi!



là, je ne luterai pas avec toi...
mais sur le continent, le plus haut sud c'est moi.... :rateau: 


bon, la prochaine fois, prevenez a l'avance......c'est dommage, pour un samedi où je suis pris.....
bon, ce sera la prochaine fois....
Mais si vous ou d'autres passent au sud de Perpi, hesitez pas....


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Bon! Fini de déconner... Le plus au sud ; c'est moi!



Toi, vu comme t'es "à l'ouest", ça compte pas !


----------



## Luc G (26 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Propagande !!
> On n'a que le tramway...



Et le souvenir du petit train de Palavas, ce qui n'est pas rien


----------



## macinside (26 Février 2005)

je suis a Roissy (connexion via bluetooth en 9600 bps :rateau: parce que les reseaux wifi de ADP et de orange sont payant :rateau: ) c'est beau un PowerBook passer aux rayons X :rose: :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Février 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> *ce qui explique que je poste ici, ne recherchant pas la compagnie des geeks, mais des soulographes patentés.



Ben vu comme ça, moi je m'sens concerné  . Malheureusement je suis un peu pris de court, là comme ça


----------



## Tiobiloute (26 Février 2005)

Montpellier, quelle belle ville, au milieu de la septicémie, avec un Empereur malade, et comme le dit si bien Madonna : 


			
				madonna a dit:
			
		

> Propagande !!
> On n'a que le tramway...


Mais attention bientot seconde ligne de tram, qui ira jusqu'à la plage de Montpellier, c'est à dire Villeneuve les Maguelones    Que demande le peuple .... (pour les non initiés : cherchez sur Mappy.com)



Nan mais plus sérieusement, à quand une AES sur Montpellier, c'est une ville jeune (enfin après le passage de Mackie .... :rateau: ), sympathique, on a deux apple centers (important   ) 
Allez c'est à vous de voir


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Février 2005)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> Nan mais plus sérieusement, à quand une AES sur Montpellier,
> Allez c'est à vous de voir




Mais c'est a toi de voir aussi, nous sommes nombreux a proximite de Montpel.
Il suffit donc que l'un des MacG-iste de Montpel. nous donne une date et quelques idees....
qui commence?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Février 2005)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> à quand une AES sur Montpellier, Allez c'est à vous de voir



Et pourquoi pas organiser une AES fin mai à Nîmes pour la feria ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi pas organiser une AES fin mai à Nîmes pour la feria ?



Lance l'idée....c'est pas con...mais en meme temps que la feria, ça risque d'etre vite ingerable...surtout pour ceux qui compte sur une chambre d'hotel ou quelque chose comme ça...
mais l'idee est excellente....


----------



## lalou (26 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Bon! Fini de déconner... Le plus au sud ; c'est moi!


En France, je crois être  bien placé .


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Février 2005)

lalou a dit:
			
		

> En France, je crois être  bien placé .




C'est pas vrai, mais on est presque (a l'echelle francaise, j'habite dans la plaine) voisins.....

 


tiens, il faudrait se faire une mini-AES roussillonnaise.....il doit y en avoir d'autre


----------



## lalou (26 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, il faudrait se faire une mini-AES roussillonnaise.....il doit y en avoir d'autre


Certainement.
Normal, le Languedoc Roussillon est une région qui attire    :love: .

Tu tambe ets catalan !!

Mon village, c'est Enveitg sur la frontière


----------



## Tiobiloute (26 Février 2005)

@ Stook & DC >> Eh bien je vous propose qu'on ouvre un sujet spécialement pour une AES Langedocienne, on en parle demain ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Février 2005)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> @ Stook & DC >> Eh bien je vous propose qu'on ouvre un sujet spécialement pour une AES Langedocienne, on en parle demain ?



suis super ok!
kikisikole????

allez, c'est fait, allez donc faire un tour dans rendezvous.... 


je vous mache le travail,  , tout est ici


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Février 2005)

lalou a dit:
			
		

> En France, je crois être  bien placé .



Certes, certes... Sauf que dans la réalité, nous ne sommes pas positionnés comme ça.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2005)

il est passé où mackie?     


soit il s'est perdu sur la plage, une vague l'a emporté

soit il a trop picolé de la biere , sur la plage une vague l'as emporté

soit il a rencontré une fleur .......sur la plage ils se sont perdus et  une vague l'as emporté !!!!      :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Certes, certes... Sauf que dans la réalité, nous ne sommes pas positionnés comme ça.



L'autre jour, sur un forum technique, j'ai répondu à un gars qu'est à Tahiti. Alors, tu vois, à moins de migrer en terre adélie, t'es loin d'être le plus au sud !


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il est passé où mackie?
> 
> 
> soit il s'est perdu sur la plage, une vague l'a emporté
> ...




????
la derniere solution.....non!? si?....non!!!!   
je vote pour la deuxieme solution....
et c'est mon dernier mot Jean-Pierre...


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il est passé où mackie?
> 
> 
> soit il s'est perdu sur la plage, une vague l'a emporté
> ...



Dis donc, toi, tu nous f'rais pas une crise de vague à lame ... pardon, de vague à l'ame ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc, toi, tu nous f'rais pas une crise de vague à lame ... pardon, de vague à l'ame ?



ceci etait une reaction du nouvellement nommé CalembourMan....


----------



## Tiobiloute (27 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ????
> la derniere solution.....non!? si?....non!!!!
> je vote pour la deuxieme solution....
> et c'est mon dernier mot Jean-Pierre...



Ils ont du l'emmener au o'carolains puis une fois bien fini ils l'ont largué à l'entrée du Max    Hé oué, la fleur n'est peut être pas telle qu'on la croit


----------



## je hais les ordis (27 Février 2005)

elle est abusée la photo !!!

c'est pas "jemevenge.com" ici , un peu de dignité.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> L'autre jour, sur un forum technique, j'ai répondu à un gars qu'est à Tahiti. Alors, tu vois, à moins de migrer en terre adélie, t'es loin d'être le plus au sud !



... Ouais... Mais pour ce qui est d'être "a l'ouest", je suis le meilleur. Je te cite


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il est passé où mackie?
> 
> 
> soit il s'est perdu sur la plage, une vague l'a emporté
> ...



J'espère que Rezba n'a pas de Zx


----------



## WebOliver (27 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> J'espère que Rezba n'a pas de Zx



Oh, Mackie est pas difficile je crois...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> elle est abusée la photo !!!
> 
> c'est pas "jemevenge.com" ici , un peu de dignité.





tu dis cela a moi ?     

parce que sache que le petit mackie pourrait etre presque mon fiston !!!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Oh, Mackie est pas difficile je crois...




non, tu as raison , mackie tout ce qu'il veut
ce que la carrosserie fasse "seulement " un *bonnet D*


----------



## supermoquette (27 Février 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> elle est abusée la photo !!!
> 
> c'est pas "jemevenge.com" ici , un peu de dignité.


Ok mais penches-toi


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Ouais... Mais pour ce qui est d'être "a l'ouest", je suis le meilleur. Je te cite



C'est vrai, mais fait attention t'es sur une ile, si tu vas trop à l'ouest, tu vas marcher dans une flaque d'eau !


----------



## je hais les ordis (27 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ok mais penches-toi


 
me pencher??? 
excuse moi mais j'ai peur avec toi dans mon dos.

surtout que je viens de voir que ton avatar n'est pas un avatar et qu'il s'agit vraiment de toi et ca, ca me fait peur


----------



## mado (27 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il est passé où mackie?
> 
> 
> soit il s'est perdu sur la plage, une vague l'a emporté
> ...





Là il doit être en train de vérifier les théories sur le recrutement des hôtesses de l'air, en principe.. 

Et pour le reste il aurait fallu un tsunami pour le décrocher du bar où je l'ai emmené..


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2005)

soit, l'informatique moi m'acheve facilment et la 
le cerveau est totalment vide 

mais ne devait pas etre rezba le receptionnaire de mackie ?  .....



okkkki, je viens de comprendre :
un sorcier sortis de nulle part t'as trasformé en cardinal violet       :love:


----------



## mado (27 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> soit, l'informatique moi m'acheve facilment et la
> le cerveau est totalment vide
> 
> mais ne devait pas etre rezba le receptionnaire de mackie ?  .....
> ...



Lui le réceptionnaire, moi l'expéditrice !


----------



## supermoquette (27 Février 2005)

je peux glisser ces billets dans ta culotte?


----------



## mado (27 Février 2005)

de combien les billets ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Lui le réceptionnaire, moi l'expéditrice !






pffffffff    

toujours aux femmes les taches ingrates !!!


----------



## mado (27 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pffffffff
> 
> toujours aux femmes les taches ingrates !!!



Attendons son avis  !


----------



## supermoquette (27 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> de combien les billets ?


10'000 du monopoly, ça joue aussi ? 


(putain ca le fait l'apple pro mouse sur le duvet)


----------



## WebOliver (27 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> (putain ca le fait l'apple pro mouse sur le duvet)



Ah, tu te rases plus?  :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (27 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ah, tu te rases plus?  :rose:


on peut plu sprofiter des technologies au pieu  sans que ça soir mal interprêté


----------



## WebOliver (27 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> on peut plu sprofiter des technologies au pieu  sans que ça soir mal interprêté



Et c'est SM qui dit ça...


----------



## macinside (28 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Lui le réceptionnaire, moi l'expéditrice !



 madonna


----------



## rezba (28 Février 2005)

mackie 

Bien rentré ?


----------



## macinside (28 Février 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> mackie
> 
> Bien rentré ?



oui bien rentré, bonne chance avec FT


----------



## mado (28 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> oui bien rentré, bonne chance avec FT


 
Dis, t'aurais pas piqué le soleil en partant ?


----------



## alèm (28 Février 2005)

dis rezba, si tu veux cour-cicuiter notre aes nordiste, tu le fais bien... déja que les ploucs du centre organisent une AEs pour inviter les ploucs de Metz, ils vont faire quoi les ploucs du Nord ? une belotte coinchée ?


----------



## alèm (28 Février 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> dis rezba, si tu veux cour-cicuiter notre aes nordiste, tu le fais bien... déja que les ploucs du centre organisent une AEs pour inviter les ploucs de Metz, ils vont faire quoi les ploucs du Nord ? une belotte coinchée ?



j'adore les conneries que j'écris !! 

bon et à part ça, madonna, tu veux pas venir din ch'neurd ? tu laisses la direction de l'école nationale de l'administration au chauve et zou din ch'tégévé, non ? 

en passant, il monte quand chés les fadas le chauve ?

questions existencielles s'il en est !


----------



## mado (28 Février 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> bon et à part ça, madonna, tu veux pas venir din ch'neurd ? tu laisses la direction de l'école nationale de l'administration au chauve et zou din ch'tégévé, non ?


 
1 mois de méthode assimil pour le chti ? ça le fait ?


----------



## alèm (28 Février 2005)

j'ai acheté une méthode assimil pour le pîcard à madame, je peux te la prêter, elle n'y retourne pas avant fin avril !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Février 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> déja que les ploucs du centre organisent une AEs pour inviter les ploucs de Metz,



Ceux du Lou répondent largement aux critères pour viendre  :rateau:


----------



## alèm (28 Février 2005)

désolé, j'aime pas les signatures gonflantes !


----------



## alèm (28 Février 2005)

t'es gonflé quand même !!


----------



## je hais les ordis (28 Février 2005)

supermoquette, c'est pas toi qui faisait le méchant dans "strasky et hutch"??


----------



## Bassman (28 Février 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> supermoquette, c'est pas toi qui faisait le méchant dans "strasky et hutch"??


 SM c'est plutot Itchi et Scratchi


----------



## je hais les ordis (28 Février 2005)

oops je crois que tu l'as vexé là  

( tiens, j'avais pas fait gaffe que j'avais la gueule d'un chinois vert quand je rigole )


----------



## Bassman (28 Février 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> oops je crois que tu l'as vexé là
> 
> ( tiens, j'avais pas fait gaffe que j'avais la gueule d'un chinois vert quand je rigole )


Moi vexer SM ??? ca serrait la meilleure celle la  

Allez vient faire becot p'tite crotte (c'est SM ca  )


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Certes, certes... Sauf que dans la réalité, nous ne sommes pas positionnés comme ça.



tiens, mon ami Pablito me faisait remarquer que tu n'etais peut etre pas le plus au sud.....
tout depend si tu es au sud ou au nord de ton ile.......
et oui, il y a un autre corse ici ( mais il se cache bien )


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, mon ami Pablito me faisait remarquer que tu n'etais peut etre pas le plus au sud.....
> tout depend si tu es au sud ou au nord de ton ile.......
> et oui, il y a un autre corse ici ( mais il se cache bien )




Je suis à Ajaccio... A moins qu'il ne soit à Sartène, ou Bonifacio ou encore Porto vecchio... Je devrais rester le plus au Sud... je courre voir le profil de ce Pablito...


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je suis à Ajaccio... A moins qu'il ne soit à Sartène, ou Bonifacio ou encore Porto vecchio... Je devrais rester le plus au Sud... je courre voir le profil de ce Pablito...



ha! tu as gagné....c'est un "Nordiste" de Folleli.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ha! tu as gagné....c'est un "Nordiste" de Folleli.



C'est bien ce que je pensais... Je suis seul, acculé par les Yankees!!!  ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien ce que je pensais... Je suis seul, acculé par les Yankees!!!  ...



C'est une provoc pour Sonny, ce post ?


----------



## alèm (2 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien ce que je pensais... Je suis seul, acculé par les Yankees!!!  ...



Edith C. avait raison : tous des tapettes ces anglo-saxons !   

oupssss... je sors.


----------

